# My new van / obsession!!



## Mikey29 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hopefully all the photos will load up OK, just joined the forum and have really enjoyed trying out the wild sites! 3 different sites in 2 weeks and many thanks to everyone who puts them up they are so useful! (always take only pictures and leave only footprints  )

Hope you like the van pictures.. look forward to speaking to you all soon.


----------



## Hobbsy (Sep 13, 2011)

love it mate...did yo build it? im about to get a van and do another one, was thinking of a movano though!


----------



## Mike46 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all, i`ve been lurking for a while too, nice van Mikey. This is my new `obsession` my Kangoo...











I`m off for my first wildcamp in it this weekend


----------



## Mikey29 (Sep 13, 2011)

CHeers Hobbsy,

No I bought it recently it's an ex motocross van which is ideal for me as I can use it for work as well with the garage at the back!

It's by Acorn Conversions and was converted from new I believe.

Happy camping


----------



## Mikey29 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike46 great news!

highly recommend the POI database on here it's great for wild camps and if you turn up and don't like the place there's usually one not too far away!


----------



## martkaz (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice looking van Mikey, Sprinters make great base vehicles...I'm well pleased with mine!

Martyn


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 19, 2011)

lovely van  like it a lot . by the way i have a merc car, c250 d got it when i sold the van .any probs mechanicaly try the owners club i am on,  m.b owners club .a mine of info on there  that goes for any other owners with mercs


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 6, 2012)

nice looking van have fun in her


----------



## herbenny (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely looking van you have there.........I know what you mean about obsession, I think our neighbours think we are barmy as we are always out there come all weathers doing something or other.


----------



## afl777 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice van 

Ange


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 3, 2012)

whoooo that's a really nice van...I like the elevator beside the bed...nice touch


----------



## mark61 (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice van.


----------



## Mikey29 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks! I just saw the replies!

Yes love it love it and getting ready for a trip to sussex this weekend for a wedding - i might even stay on a campsite (!) which is a rare occasion just looking at places in wittering my oh my how i don't miss all the regulations!

One place even says there must be 2 people per unit so i can't stay there on my own?!

Hope you're all well


----------



## Firefox (Aug 3, 2012)

Really...  can they insist on two people per unit, LOL ? Sounds a bit discriminatory to me


----------



## Ems (Aug 3, 2012)

Love your van


----------



## Mikey29 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Ems! Just checked yours out I'm very jealous of all those cool photos!


----------



## Hibernator (Aug 4, 2012)

Excellent van, and a hobby garage to boot!
Would it be worth your while spending the site money you intend to pay at wittering on a couple of magnetic business signs for the van ( I.E. Jones the Builders or Fatboy Bakeries etc) so you can park on the high street in stealth mode? Then, on your way home, stop at the next layby, peel the signs off and throw them in the boot ready to use next time. JAT.


----------

